# **BFP Today!!!! I'M SO SCARED**



## want2bamom

Hey girls!!! I just wanted to announce that as of 6:00am this morning i got my :bfp::happydance: Iam so excited but shaking inside, I'm not sure if Iam going to be able to relax, if you know my past you will understand!!! Well here's a pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0825.JPG
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 119


----------



## Tracey2008

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news darling, really pleased for you both xxx


----------



## daisydoo

made up for you hun - sending lots of sticky fairydust your way xxxx


----------



## gypcienix

Congrats! :dust:


----------



## rani36

congratulations hun,all the best.xx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## natasja32

OMG sweetie im so happy for you! Congrats!:hugs: Sending you truck loads of sticky dust for this beany!!:hugs:


----------



## etoya

Huge congrats! Fx for you


----------



## ineedaseed

yay congrats, so pleased for you! xx


----------



## BumpyCake

Awww. congratulations! Lots of sticky dust for you.


----------



## x-li-x

congrats xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
so happy for you, congrats!


----------



## want2bamom

Thanks girls!!! Iam so happy!!! I pray now that it sticks!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

This is great news! Congrats!


----------



## kgal28

I'll pray for that sticky bean too hun! THink positive!!!! Congrats on your :bfp: hunni!!!!!
xoxo!!!


----------



## Sweetie

So incredibly excited for you hon. You know my number, call me anytime.


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrates!!!!!


----------



## R&JBabybean

huge congratulations :dust::dust:


----------



## saffy1978

Congratulations!! .. already said it in TTC .. but I'll say it again... CONGRATULATIONS!

Wow.. so many bfp's this month!! xxx


----------



## neverknew50

big congrts hun, sending lots of sticky dust your way x


----------



## Embovstar

YAY!

That's brilliant news. MASSIVE congratulations :happydance:

Nicola xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! That is fantastic news!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## hekate

fantastic news hun! loads of sticky dust your way!


----------



## franiss

Congratulations hun, got mine today too!!!!
xx


----------



## Babynumber1

congratulations hun i really hope you have a sticky lil bean this time.See you in the first tri xxx


----------



## Peardrop

Congratulations. Great news. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xx


----------



## tootsy1987

:D :D :D :D :D :yipee: im soooo soooo happy and over the moon for you babes, u deserve this so so so so so so so so so much!!!!!! lovvveee ya and anything u want or need u know how to reach me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

I still can't believe it took me so long to check your journal! This is the best news!! I am soooo happy for you! You deserve this!!! stick baby stick!!!


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Huge congrats! Well done. H&H 9 mo. to you :D


----------



## cazd

bloody hell girl - you've only gone and done it !!!!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## AimeeM

Yey! Congratulations and welcome to a whole life of worry! xx


----------



## dawny690

OMG hunny im so thrilled for you :wohoo: los of sticky :dust: to you babes xxxxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

super huge congrats hun! - stick little beany :dust: :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Congratulations hun x


----------



## BLUEBELLMUMMY

congrats hun,wonderful news!!


----------



## Puddleduck

Huge congratulations, fantastic news

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

OMG I am super excited for you hun!!!!!! I'll hope and pray it all work out for you


----------



## RaeEW89

OMG!! YAY! Im so excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## MsLesley

holy freaken cow i am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

stick baby stick!!

try to relax and enjoy this moment..it will turn out fine ;)


----------



## BizyBee

That is awesome news! Congrats.. :yipee:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations :D x


----------



## Sassy1

Great news!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ryder

awesome hun, so happy for you!


----------



## RedRose

Congratulations!! Sending lots of positive vibes your way, try and relax xx


----------



## want2bamom

Awwwww, thanks girls so much!!! You really are the bestest friends a girl could have!!!! I have been taking it easy this weekend, havent been doing too much, a little cleaning here and there and thats it! I'm taking my progesterone everyday twice a day, so i'm really hoping that will make a difference! I asked the pharmasist that taking these pills will it lessen my chances of miscarrying again and she said yes!! I was like thats awesome!!! So i'm going to take it day by day!!!! Love you all!! xoxo


----------



## princess_bump

what wonderful news honey! i'm so happy for you :) many congratulations xx


----------



## knightowl82

congrats honey!!! I'm just sending you loads of sticky:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and lot's of good vibes!!!
https://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/goodvibes.gif


----------



## kimmyjane84

Congrats xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Yay!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!! Will be thinking of you TWO!! :D


----------



## wait.and.see

Congratulations!!! Awesome news xoxoxo


----------



## lozzy21

Thats fantasic!!!


----------



## shawnie

OMG how did I miss this wonderful news?!!! CONGRATS!! YAY!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you...


----------



## Melissa_M

Beautiful line hun, CONGRATS!!! whoop whoop!

Don't be scared, this is it for you...April baby!!! want2bamom is going2bamom!!!!

Love ya!


----------



## carrieanne

im so pleased for you well done xxx


----------



## Su11

Huge Congrats hun :bfp:

Lots of Sticky :dust: for you


----------



## lauraperrysan

huge congrats....tonnes and tonnes of sticky dust ur way...hugs xxx


----------



## ellie

Loads of CONGRATS :dust: :happydance:


----------



## tansey

congrats hun! :dust:


----------

